# Romarsan en sus 8000.



## kreiner

Una cota digna de un alpinista. Un k8, o como quiera que se diga.
Felicidades, Romarsan.
Un aplauso.


----------



## romarsan

Gracias querido Kreiner.

¿Te apetece picar alguna cosa?

Abrazos
Rosalía


----------



## kreiner

Si consigues mandármelo por Internet... con mucho gusto. Un abrazo a ti.


----------



## Colchonero

Hay que ver, 8.000, qué lejos te veo. Bueno, fiestorro ¿no? Yo ya he empezado.

Muchas felicidaaaaaaaades. ¿Me oyes desde tan lejos que estás?


----------



## kreiner

Después de ver el link (alias enlace), no me extraña que el Aleti esté como está. Un saludo cordial, Colchonero.


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Colchonero.

El niño precoz más majete del foro. 

Besote


----------



## Nanon

Ro: ¿tan rápido? Eres incansable.
Te traje unos chocolates.
Un millón de besos.


----------



## kreiner

Nanon said:


> Ro: ¿tan rápido? Eres incansable.
> Te traje unos chocolates.
> Un millón de besos.


 
¡Viva el colesterol!


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> Después de ver el link (alias enlace), no me extraña que el Aleti esté como está. Un saludo cordial, Colchonero.


 
Sí, hombre, lo que me faltaba. ¡Ahora tendré yo la culpa! Un abrazote.


----------



## bondia

Por poco me pierdo también esta celebración

Felicidades Romarsan, amiga.


----------



## Calambur

romarsan said:


> ¿Te apetece picar alguna cosa?


A mí, picar no me interesa mayormente... pero si hay bebestibles, ¡cuenta conmigo!
¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Pero cuántos hilos de aniversario te van a abrir, hija mía? No es que no te los merezcas, claro: yo pienso entrar en éste y en los cientos que vengan...

Un besote


----------



## Vanda

Rosalía, estou sabendo que você é ultraespecial! Que venham mais 8.000!


----------



## romarsan

bondia said:


> Por poco me pierdo también esta celebración
> 
> Felicidades Romarsan, amiga.



Gracias guapa, me encanta tenerte aquí 



Calambur said:


> A mí, picar no me interesa mayormente... pero si hay bebestibles, ¡cuenta conmigo!
> ¡Felicitaciones!



Hay bebestibles, faltaría más, voy a la bodega y vuelvo con lo mejorcito que encuentre. 



Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Pero cuántos hilos de aniversario te van a abrir, hija mía? No es que no te los merezcas, claro: yo pienso entrar en éste y en los cientos que vengan...
> 
> Un besote



 Gracias Lurrezko, un besote.



Vanda said:


> Rosalía, estou sabendo que você é ultraespecial! Que venham mais 8.000!



Querida Vanda, muchas gracias por venir y por ser siempre tan dulce y divertida.
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## Pinairun

Yo ya no sé de qué fiesta vengo ni en las que he estado, esto es un sinvivir, así que a lo mejor me he colado en alguna que no debía, pero todavía me quedan unos cuantos globos. No se comen, pero hacen bonito.

¡Felicidades, Romarsan, por los 8K!


----------

